
Badass of the Week: Nikola Tesla - shawndumas
http://www.badassoftheweek.com/tesla.html#
======
civilian
More like badass of the 20th century.

~~~
acqq
Nikola Tesla lived in 19th and 20th century, implementing among other things
the wireless remote control in 19th century and apparently also just for this
purposes the equvalents of "and" and "or" circuits!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla>

<http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ins/lab_remotec.html>

His originality attracted a lot of unbalanced writing though, and calling him
such names is in my opinion unbalanced.

